# Hello



## herper (Apr 6, 2013)

Im herper and i am looking to get a kitten and learn about the breed I get. I am hoping to get a munchkin or something with the same personality. Basically I want a cuddler, that stays kittenish. I live in an apartment and the kitten would be an indoor cat and queen of the place.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, good luck with that wish list! Each cat is different and they don't always take on the personalities of the breed at large. I really hope you are committed to your new kitten no matter what kind of a cat he or she turns in to. You may end up with an aloof cat that likes to sleep all day or the cat of your dreams, you just never know. As a great philosopher once said "Cats are like a box of chocolates - you just never know what you're gonna get."


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

If you live somewhere with local shelters or adoption centers, go visit them and tell the volunteers about the personality you are interested in, as well as age, appearance, hair length, etc. And tell them which characteristics are the most important to you. (e.g. "I definitely want a cuddly lap cat and I would like a kitten below 1 year of age. I prefer long-hair cats, but that's not as important.") In most shelters, the volunteers are knowledgable enough about their cats and willing to find you a good match. Spend some time with a lot of different kittens/cats so you can find one that you like as well as it responding well to you.

Although the shelter cat most likely will not be a pure breed, you can find all kind of cats that have the personality traits and appearances of some specific breeds.


----------



## herper (Apr 6, 2013)

Iwish the shelters/ rescues close by didnt have the attitude that after i pay $150 to $250 for a kitten that i more then likely will have to get spayed as well, that i dont truely own it but can not even give it to my kid if i want. I can understand some off the rules but they go overboard. And i pamper my pets. I dont work do to health issues so the cat will not be alone often. The cats go to the vet before i go to the dr. I treat my pets like most treat thier kids.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

herper said:


> Iwish the shelters/ rescues close by didnt have the attitude that after i pay $150 to $250 for a kitten that i more then likely will have to get spayed as well.


Most shelters and reputable breeder's kittens come already spayed/neutered. 

There's no reason for you to keep the kitten entire, unless you are a registered breeder a reputable breeder won't be interested in letting you have an unspayed kitten.
And certainly a shelter moggie needs to be fixed and not bred from.

Where are you located? I know a good Munchkin breeder in Pennsylvania. You can ask the breeder about her cats personalities, so far (7 years) I've not bred or met a cat of my breed that doesn't fit the description perfectly.


----------

